# It's a Jeep.



## RayFeiler (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.quietkat.com/jeep-ebike/
AKA QuietKat :thumbsup:


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Is that a Wren on the front?


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

KenPsz said:


> Is that a Wren on the front?


That is What it looks like to me, with 150mm of front travel and a 4.8 tire, I don't know what else it could be. I wonder why they didn't match the rear 120mm with the front 150mm travel, that wod have made for one sweet Enduro type ride capable of just about anything.

Also looks to have a bafang motor with 160nm of torque, that is a lot of torque.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Over priced/overpowered bike that is made by Frey in China. They do direct sales of all types of bikes so if you can do without two middle men (Jeep/Quiet Kat) they would be better to deal with.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

It's a pig. 80 pounds. No thanks. 

My enduro bike is 28 pounds, my eMTB is 46 pounds - an 18 pound difference.

My fatbike, with a Bluto, is 26 pounds. Ergo, an eFattie should be about 44 pounds.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Those bikes are marketed as ATV replacements for hunters. Class 2, usually have a trailer to haul game.

Check out this thing: https://riderungu.com/


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

RickBullottaPA said:


> It's a pig. 80 pounds. No thanks.
> 
> My enduro bike is 28 pounds, my eMTB is 46 pounds - an 18 pound difference.
> 
> My fatbike, with a Bluto, is 26 pounds. Ergo, an eFattie should be about 44 pounds.


I was wondering about that weight also since my FS fat bike is only 36 lbs.

I know batteries are heavy but they are not that heavy.


----------

